# Question about Pit Bulls shedding



## Jaime

Hi, I am new here. We just got a 1 yr old female pit bull the end of last summer and when we first got her she seemed to not shed at all, although I am aware we all shed all year long but for the past month she has been shedding a lot, hair is everywhere, so I am guessing they shed their coat 2 times a year and my question is for how long? A month, 2 months etc. Thanksup:


----------



## rodrigo

haha my boy is 8 months and he started shedding 2 weeks ago and hasnt quit...jesus this is crazy.... oh well haha

but yes i was wondering the same thing...i was told twice a year for sure but not how long it lasted


----------



## Jaime

I know right! and we just bought a crimson red couch. Not good. LOL My baby is super light in color so it shows on everything. I have a dark purple rug I had to vacuum everyday until I finally just rolled it up and put it under the table until she stops.


----------



## Kingsgurl

They shed year round, to some extent. (and those short little hairs are a byatch, they seem to weave their way into everything) Heavier shedding usually occurs during change of season (weather)


----------



## EckoMac

They shed all of the time, but they shed soooo much twice a year. I'd guesstimate between 2 weeks and a month. Ecko sheds his summer coat for about 2 weeks around November, and again in March. We live in FL though so it's not as much hair coming and going. Be happy you don't own a Huskie or Malamute. I house sit for Malamutes and brush them on the dock. The river turns white and looks like it has icebergs. I'm grateful for Ecko's short coat.


----------



## EL CUCO

They shed pretty much all year and a little heavier in the change of seasons like stated above. 

I've noticed that a proper diet and a little salmon oil helps contain it a bit.


----------



## RomansDad

Yeah, my boy sheds a lot right now because of the seasonal change. My last one did the same thing. I use a stiff rubber brush every other day and it works like a champ.


----------



## koeJ007

RomansDad said:


> Yeah, my boy sheds a lot right now because of the seasonal change. My last one did the same thing. I use a stiff rubber brush every other day and it works like a champ.


this was more or less going to be my reply. they shed as long as it takes to get the excess hair out, therefore brushing every day speeds up this process and minimalises the amount of hair that is shed during the rest of the day.


----------



## koeJ007

EckoMac said:


> Be happy you don't own a Huskie or Malamute. I house sit for Malamutes and brush them on the dock. The river turns white and looks like it has icebergs. I'm grateful for Ecko's short coat.


Lmao- I have considered stuffing pillows with all the hair my husky sheds:hammer:


----------



## EckoMac

koeJ007 said:


> Lmao- I have considered stuffing pillows with all the hair my husky sheds:hammer:


Spin it into yarn and make sweaters. LOL!
Pillow stuffing would be awesome except the pillows would smell like dog after awhile. LOL!


----------



## ames

haha with this weather changing in the north east so much my boy deems to be shedding his winter coat and growing it at the same time, lol. Stupid 60 one day and 10 the next lol. I feel bad for the trees and flowers that think its time to come out!


----------



## mjacksonjr

Ok so she is shedding now like crazy guys. She is anot 7 months. Ugh. What do I do to help this. I'm in NYC. And the weather has been up and down. Mostly cold. Rainy. I hear she may be shedding her summer coat. How long will this last. Do I have proof all of furniture and clothes? Is there a brush to help. Just help. Lol


----------



## EckoMac

You can try a kong rubber brush, or a horse curry comb, or almost any brush. You're looking at about 2 weeks to a month, sometimes longer. Add a little fish oil to her diet if you haven't already. It's really not that bad with short hair dogs like bull breeds. I've experienced double coated dogs, and THAT is the worst.


----------

